# Surge Protector



## NugeForPres (Aug 21, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good surge protector for a 30 amp service on a travel trailer?  I would prefer a portable unit.  There are so many on the market, so I figure I would gather some trusted opinions.  Thanks!


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 21, 2017)

Progressive Industries and nothing else!
Full lifetime warranty, complete protection (surge, low/high voltage, open neutral/ground, etc.), digital display, automatically cuts power if a fault exists then cuts power back on when it detects the issue has been corrected, and class leading customer service. Just google and read their reviews. They speak for themselves!

Get the true EMS and not just surge protection as a surge is actually much less common than other issues like listed above. Its cheap, cheap insurance! I have the PI 50amp hardwired unit with remote display. 

https://www.amazon.com/Progressive-Industries-EMS-PT30C-Portable-Protector/dp/B003AL23TC


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 21, 2017)

Im thinking that would saved me this weekend ,I overloaded my 30amp service and burned a wire on my A/C , was fortunate to have a service man to come out on Friday evening .


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 21, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> Im thinking that would saved me this weekend ,I overloaded my 30amp service and burned a wire on my A/C , was fortunate to have a service man to come out on Friday evening .



I had two different instance's. One was low voltage, and the other was a lighting strike at home while it was plugged up under the barn. The last one fried my control board on the convertor, a/c unit circuit and t/stat, and the tv. That was with my other 5th wheel. I put the hardwired 50 amp progressive EMS in my new camper soon as I brought it home. The appliances and other electronics in these things are to expensive and to sensitive to not have something IMO. I highly recommend one myself! I like the hardwired units as I don't even have to think about it. If the camper is plugged in, its in use. Not to mention out of the weather and the view of sticky hands.


----------



## westom (Aug 22, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> ... ,I overloaded my 30amp service and burned a wire on my A/C , ...


It is called a circuit breaker.  It must trip long before any wire is damaged.  Either a breaker is completely defective (is it Federal Pacific?).  Or that wire was grossly undersized.  

First is a complete and unacceptable failure.  Second is even a code violation.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 23, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Progressive Industries and nothing else!
> Full lifetime warranty, complete protection (surge, low/high voltage, open neutral/ground, etc.), digital display, automatically cuts power if a fault exists then cuts power back on when it detects the issue has been corrected, and class leading customer service. Just google and read their reviews. They speak for themselves!
> 
> Get the true EMS and not just surge protection as a surge is actually much less common than other issues like listed above. Its cheap, cheap insurance! I have the PI 50amp hardwired unit with remote display.
> ...



Absolutely. I have the same as you. Wiring issues are rather common in campgrounds. 
I thought about the portable but, was worried about theft. If you get a portable, get the device that secures it to the box.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 23, 2017)

westom said:


> It is called a circuit breaker.  It must trip long before any wire is damaged.  Either a breaker is completely defective (is it Federal Pacific?).  Or that wire was grossly undersized.
> 
> First is a complete and unacceptable failure.  Second is even a code violation.



I didn't do a good job of explaining the issue , the wire that burned was inside the air conditioner on the roof . But I guess I caused a problem when I flipped breaker back on .


----------



## poohbear (Aug 26, 2017)

Another vote for progressive Ind. without a doubt the best saves me all the time from low voltage


----------



## NugeForPres (Aug 28, 2017)

I placed my order for the Progressive Industries EMS-PT30X.  Thank you all for the input!


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 29, 2017)

You will be pleased!


----------



## drmajor (Oct 17, 2017)

I have used and sold PanaMax.  Very good and Very fast.  Strong warranty!
Has saved several TVs and etc. Used on gov jobs with full success.

See if they fit your needs..
http://www.panamax.com/products/compact-power


----------

